# Sunday, April 17th, 2016 Atlanta Fish & Plant Auction.



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

New location: Windy Hill Community Center, 1885 Roswell St SE,
Smyrna, GA 30080

Registration 10 am. Auction starts 11 am. 4/17/2016

Follow the link to pre-register http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php/11605-Spring-2016-Auction-Registration-is-Now-Open!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bump. This Sunday!


----------

